# World's Tallest Building List. (All towers 200 m +



## kazpmk (Sep 21, 2002)

List compiled by me 

Link to full list BELOW
Tallest buildings in the World 


Tallest Buildings in the World-completed or topped out
#	Building	City	Country	(ft)	(m)	floors	year	
1	Taipei 101	Taipei	Taiwan	1,671	509	101	2004	m
2	Petronas Tower 1	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	1,483	452	88	1998	o
3	Petronas Tower 2	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	1,483	452	88	1998	o
4	Sears Tower	Chicago	USA	1,450	442	108	1974	o
5	Jin Mao Building	Shanghai	China	1,380	421	88	1998	m
6	Two International Finance Center	Hong Kong	China	1,362	415	88	2003	o
7	CITIC Plaza	Guangzhou	China	1,283	391	80	1997	o
8	Shun Hing Square	Shenzhen	China	1,260	384	69	1996	o
9	Empire State Building	New York	USA	1,250	381	102	1931	o
10	Central Plaza	Hong Kong	China	1,227	374	78	1992	o
11	Bank of China Tower	Hong Kong	China	1,205	367	72	1990	o
12	Emirates Office Tower	Dubai	UAE	1,163	355	54	2000	o
13	Tunex Sky Tower	Kaohsiung	Taiwan	1,140	348	85	1997	m
14	Aon Center	Chicago	USA	1,136	346	83	1973	o
15	The Center	Hong Kong	China	1,135	346	73	1998	o
16	John Hancock Center	Chicago	USA	1,127	344	100	1969	m
17	Shimao International Plaza	Shanghai	China	1,093	333	60	UC2005	o
18	Wuhan International Securities Building	Wuhan	China	1,087	331	68	UC2005	m
19	Ryugyong Hotel	Pyongyang	North Korea	1,083	330	105	1992	u
20	Q1	Gold Coast	Australia	1,058	323	78	UC2005	r
21	Burj Al Arab	Dubai	UAE	1,053	321	60	1999	h
22	Nina Tower 1	Hong Kong	China	1,046	319	80	UC2005	o
23	Chrysler Building	New York	USA	1,046	319	77	1930	o
24	Bank of America Plaza	Atlanta	USA	1,023	312	55	1992	o
25	US Bank Tower	Los Angeles	USA	1,018	310	73	1989	o
26	Menara Tekekom	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	1,017	310	55	2001	o
27	Emirates Towers Hotel	Dubai	UAE	1,014	309	56	2000	h
28	AT & T Corporate Center	Chicago	USA	1,007	307	60	1989	o
29	JP MorganChase Tower	Houston	USA	1,002	305	75	1982	o
30	Baiyoke Tower II	Bangkok	Thailand	997	304	85	1997	o
31	Two Prudential Plaza	Chicago	USA	995	303	64	1990	o
32	Kingdom Centre	Riyadh	Saudi Arabia	992	302	41	2002	o
33	First Canadian Place	Toronto	Canada	978	298	72	1976	o
34	Eureka Tower	Melbourne	Australia	975	297	91	UC2005	r
35	Yokohama Landmark Tower	Yokohama	Japan	972	296	70	1993	o
36	Wells Fargo Plaza	Houston	USA	972	296	71	1983	o
37	311 South Wacker Drive	Chicago	USA	961	293	65	1990	o
38	Seg Plaza	Shenzhen	China	957	292	70	2000	o
39	American International	New York	USA	952	290	66	1932	o
40	Key Tower	Cleveland	USA	947	289	57	1991	o
41	Plaza 66	Shanghai	China	945	288	66	2001	o
42	One Liberty Place	Philadelphia	USA	945	288	61	1987	o
43	Bank of America Tower	Seattle	USA	937	285	76	1985	o
44	Tommorowland Square	Shanghai	China	934	285	55	2003	m
45	Chongqing World Trade Center	Chongqing	China	929	283	60	2005	o
46	Cheung Kong Centre	Hong Kong	China	928	283	62	1999	o
47	The Trump Building	New York	USA	927	283	70	1930	o
48	Bank of America Plaza	Dallas	USA	921	281	72	1985	o
49	Republic Plaza	Singapore	Singapore	919	280	66	1995	o
50	UOB Plaza One	Singapore	Singapore	919	280	66	1992	o
51	OUB Centre	Singapore	Singapore	919	280	63	1986	o
52	Citigroup Center	New York	USA	915	279	59	1977	o
53	Hong Kong New World Centre	Shanghai	China	913	278	61	2002	o
54	Scotia Plaza	Toronto	Canada	902	275	68	1988	o
55	Williams Tower	Houston	USA	901	275	64	1983	o
56	Triumph Palace	Moscow	Russia	886	270	54	UC2005	r
57	21st Century Tower	Dubai	UAE	886	270	55	2003	r
58	Renaissance Tower	Dallas	USA	886	270	56	1974	o
59	Al Faisaliyah Center	Riyadh	Saudi Arabia	876	267	30	2000	o
60	Bank of America Corporate Center	Charlotte	USA	871	265	60	1992	o
61	Suntrust Plaza	Atlanta	USA	871	265	60	1992	o
62	900 North Michigan	Chicago	USA	871	265	66	1989	m
63	Bocom Financial Towers	Shanghai	China	869	265	52	2002	o
64	120 Collins Street	Melbourne	Australia	866	264	52	1991	o
65	Tower Palace 3, Tower G	Seoul	South Korea	865	264	72	2004	r
66	Trump World Tower	New York	USA	861	262	72	2001	r
67	Shenzhen Special Zone Press Tower	Shenzhen	China	860	262	48	1998	o
68	Water Tower Place	Chicago	USA	859	262	74	1976	m
69	Aon Center	Los Angeles	USA	858	262	62	1973	o
70	Canada Trust Tower	Toronto	Canada	856	261	53	1990	o
71	Post and Telecommunications Hub	Guangzhou	China	853	260	66	2003	o
72	101 Collins Street	Melbourne	Australia	853	260	50	1991	o
73	Transamerica Pyramid	San Francisco	USA	853	260	48	1972	o
74	Commerzbank Tower	Frankfurt	Germany	850	259	56	1997	o
75	Bank One Plaza	Chicago	USA	850	259	60	1969	o
76	GE Building	New York	USA	850	259	69	1933	o
77	PBCOM Tower	Makati(Metro Manila)	Philippines	848	259	55	2000	o
78	Two Liberty Place	Philadelphia	USA	848	258	58	1990	o
79	Bank of China Tower	Shanghai	China	846	258	53	2000	o
80	Park Tower	Chicago	USA	844	257	67	2000	m
81	MesseTurm	Frankfurt	Germany	842	257	55	1990	o
82	Sorrento 1	Hong Kong	China	841	256	75	2003	r
83	U.S. Steel Tower	Pittsburgh	USA	841	256	64	1970	o
84	Mok-dong Hyperion I, Tower A	Seoul	South Korea	840	256	69	2003	r
85	Rinku Gate Tower	Osaka	Japan	840	256	56	1996	o
86	New Century Plaza Tower A	Nanjing	China	837	255	52	UC2005	o
87	Langham Place Office Tower	Hong Kong	China	837	255	59	2004	o
88	The Harbourside	Hong Kong	China	837	255	75	2003	r
89	Capital Tower	Singapore	Singapore	833	254	52	2002	o
90	Highcliff	Hong Kong	China	828	252	72	2003	r
91	Bank of Shanghai Headquarters	Shanghai	China	827	252	46	UC2005	o
92	Osaka World Trade Center	Osaka	Japan	827	252	55	1995	o
93	Rialto Towers	Melbourne	Australia	824	251	63	1986	o
94	Jiali Plaza	Wuhan	China	823	251	61	1997	o
95	Lankou Grand Hyatt Hotel	Chongqing	China	820	250	60	UC2005	h
96	Chelsea Tower	Dubai	UAE	820	250	49	2005	m
97	Wisma 46	Jakarta	Indonesia	820	250	48	1996	o
98	One Atlantic Center	Atlanta	USA	820	250	50	1987	o
99	Hangzhou No 2 Telecom Hub	Hangzhou	China	817	249	41	2003	o
100	Qingdao International Finance Center	Qingdao	China	817	249	54	2002	o
101	Central Park Perth	Australia	817	249	52	1992	o
102	KLI 63 Building	Seoul	South Korea	817	249	60	1985	o
103	Wuhan World Trade Tower	Wuhan	China	814	248	58	1998	o
104	CitySpireCenter	New York	USA	814	248	75	1987	m
105	One Chase Manhattan Plaza	New York	USA	813	248	60	1961	o
106	State Tower	Bangkok	USA	811	247	68	2001	o
107	Bank One Tower	Indianapolis	USA	811	247	49	1990	o
108	Conde Nast Building	New York	USA	809	247	48	1999	o
109	Metlife Building	New York	USA	808	246	60	1963	o
110	Melbourne Central Office Tower	Melbourne	Australia	807	246	53	1991	o
111	Bloomberg Tower	New York	USA	806	246	54	2005	m
112	Al Fattan Tower 1	Dubai	UAE	804	245	51	UC2005	r
113	Al Fattan Tower 2	Dubai	UAE	804	245	51	UC2005	r
114	JR Central Towers Office	Nagoya	Japan	804	245	51	2000	o
115	Shin Kong Life Tower	Taipei	Taiwan	803	245	51	1993	o
116	City Gate Ramat Gan	Ramat Gan	Israel	801	244	67	2001	o
117	Chiefly Tower	Sydney	Australia	801	244	50	1992	o
118	Tokyo City Hall Tower 1	Tokyo	Japan	799	244	48	1991	o
119	Menara Maybank	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	799	244	50	1988	o
120	Citigroup Centre	Sydney	Australia	797	243	50	2000	o
121	The Tower	Dubai	UAE	796	243	54	2002	r
122	Dalian World Trade Center	Dalian	China	794	242	50	2000	o
123	Maxdo Centre	Shanghai	China	792	241	55	2002	o
124	Mellon Bank Center	Philadelphia	USA	792	241	54	1990	o
125	IDS Tower	Minneapolis	USA	792	241	55	1973	o
126	Woolworth Building	New York	USA	792	241	57	1913	o
127	Shenzhen Broadcasting Center Bldg	Shenzhen	China	790	241	48	2001	o
128	John Hancock Tower	Boston	USA	790	241	60	1976	o
129	Four Seasons Hotel & Tower	Miami	USA	789	240	64	2003	m
130	Manulife Plaza	Hong Kong	China	789	240	52	1998	o
131	126 Phillip Street	Sydney	Australia	787	240	39	2005	o
132	NTT DoCoMo Yoyogi Building	Tokyo	Japan	787	240	28	2000	o
133	Panglin Plaza	Shenzhen	China	787	240	57	1999	m
134	Bank One Center	Dallas	USA	787	240	60	1987	o
135	Sunshine 60 Building	Tokyo	Japan	787	240	60	1978	o
136	Moscow State University	Moscow	Russia	787	240	36	1953	o
137	Mok-dong Hyperion I, Tower B	Seoul	South Korea	785	239	63	2003	r
138	Commerce Court West	Toronto	Canada	784	239	57	1972	o
139	Tianjin Xinda Plaza	Tianjin	CHina	781	238	51	2004	m
140	30 Hudson Street	Jersey City	USA	781	238	42	2004	o
141	Roppongi Hills Mori Tower	Tokyo	Japan	781	238	54	2003	r
142	Empire Tower	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	781	238	62	1994	o
143	Bank of America Center	Houston	USA	780	238	56	1983	o
144	Bank of America Center	San Francisco	USA	779	237	52	1969	o
145	One Worldwide Plaza	New York	USA	778	237	50	1989	o
146	225 South Sixth	Minneapolis	USA	776	237	56	1992	o
147	Wells Fargo Tower	Minneapolis	USA	774	236	57	1988	o
148	Sorrento 2	Hong Kong	China	773	236	66	2003	r
149	Washington Mutal Tower	Seattle	USA	772	235	55	1988	o
150	One Canada Square	London	UK	771	235	50	1991	o
151	191 Peachtree Tower	Altanta	USA	770	235	50	1990	o
152	Temasek Tower	Singapore	Singapore	770	235	52	1986	o
153	Tokyo Opera City Tower	Tokyo	Japan	769	234	54	1997	o
154	Tower Palace 1, Tower B	Seoul	South Korea	767	234	66	2002	r
155	Three First National Plaza	Chicago	USA	767	234	57	1981	o
156	Wachovia Financial Center	Miami	USA	764	233	55	1984	o
157	The Harborfront Landmark	Hong Kong	China	763	233	70	2001	r
158	Shinjuku Park Tower	Tokyo	Japan	763	233	52	1994	o
159	International Ocean Shipping Building	Shanghai	China	762	232	50	2000	o
160	Heritage Plaza	Houston	USA	762	232	53	1987	o
161	Suzhou Xindi Center	Suzhou	China	761	232	54	UC2005	m
162	The Arch	Hong Kong	China	758	231	65	UC2006	r
163	Carnegie Hall Tower	New York	USA	757	231	60	1991	o
164	Palace of Culture and Science	Warsaw	Poland	757	231	43	1955	o
165	Chicago Title and Trust Building	Chicago	USA	756	230	50	1992	o
166	Grand Gateway Shanghai I	Shanghai	China	755	230	52	2005	o
167	Grand Gateway Shanghai II	Shanghai	China	755	230	52	2005	o
168	World Tower	Sydney	Australia	755	230	73	2004	r
169	Bear Stearns World Headquarters	New York	USA	755	230	47	2001	o
170	AXA Center	New York	USA	752	229	54	1986	o
171	Time Warner Center North Tower	New York	USA	750	229	55	2004	m
172	Time Warner Center North Tower	New York	USA	750	229	55	2004	m
173	Two California Plaza	Los Angeles	USA	750	229	52	1992	o
174	One Penn Plaza	New York	USA	750	229	57	1972	o
175	1251 Avenue of the Americas	New York	USA	750	229	54	1971	o
176	Prudential Tower	Boston	USA	750	229	52	1964	o
177	Gas Company Tower	Los Angeles	USA	749	228	52	1991	o
178	Golden Business Center	Shenzhen	China	748	228	50	2004	m
179	Cosco Tower	Hong Kong	China	748	228	53	1998	o
180	Trade Tower	Seoul	South Korea	748	228	54	1988	o
181	1100 Louisiana	Houston	USA	748	228	55	1980	o
182	MLC Centre	Sydney	Australia	748	228	60	1977	o
183	Governor Phillip Tower	Sydney	Australia	745	227	54	1993	o
184	60 Wall Street	New York	USA	745	227	55	1989	o
185	One Astor Plaza	New York	USA	745	227	54	1972	o
186	The Belcher's Tower 5	Hong Kong	China	744	227	61	2001	r
187	The Belcher's Tower 6	Hong Kong	China	744	227	61	2001	r
188	Empire Tower	Bangkok	Thailand	744	227	62	2001	
189	One Liberty Plaza	New York	USA	743	226	54	1973	o
190	JR Central Towers Hotel	Nagoya	Japan	742	226	53	2000	h
191	Seven World Trade Center	New York	USA	741	226	52	UC2005	o
192	Swissôtel The Stamford	Singapore	Singapore	741	226	73	1986	h
193	Centerpoint Energy Plaza	Houston	USA	741	226	47	1974	o
194	20 Exchange Place	New York	USA	741	226	57	1931	o
195	Two Union Square	Seattle	USA	740	226	56	1989	o
196	Bell Atlantic Tower	Philadelphia	USA	739	225	55	1991	o
197	Three World Financial Center	New York	USA	739	225	51	1986	o
198	Torre Mayor	Mexico City	Mexico	738	225	55	2003	o
199	Shenzhen World Trade Center	Shenzhen	China	738	225	50	2001	o
200	JP Morgan Chase Tower	Dallas	USA	738	225	55	1987	o
201	Shinjuku Mitsui Building	Tokyo	Japan	738	225	55	1974	o
202	Bourke Place	Melbourne	Australia	735	224	51	1991	o
203	ARCO Center	Los Angeles	USA	735	224	55	1974	o
204	Continental Center I	Houston	USA	732	223	53	1984	o
205	Shinjuku Center Building	Tokyo	Japan	731	223	54	1979	o
206	Toronto Dominion Bank Tower	Toronto	Canada	731	223	56	1967	o
207	World Finance Centre, Tower A	Shenzhen	China	730	223	54	2003	o
208	Carlton Centre Office Tower	Johannesburg	South Africa	730	223	50	1973	o
209	Ernst & Young Tower at Latitude	Sydney	Australia	728	222	45	2004	o
210	Raffles Square	Shanghai	China	728	222	49	2003	o
211	Grand 50 Tower	Kaohsiung	China	728	222	50	1992	o
212	Times Square Tower	New York	USA	726	221	47	2004	o
213	Marriott Renaissance Center	Detroit	USA	726	221	73	1977	h
214	777 Tower Los Angeles	USA	725	221	52	1991	o
215	Olympia Centre	Chicago	USA	725	221	63	1986	o
216	Parque Central Torre Este	Caracas	Venezuela	725	22	56	1984	o
217	One Mellon Center	Pittsburgh	USA	725	221	54	1983	o
218	Chevron Tower	Houston	USA	725	221	52	1982	o
219	Parque Central Torre Oeste	Caracas	Venezuela	725	22	56	1979	o
220	The Belcher's Tower 1	Hong Kong	China	724	221	63	2000	r
221	The Belcher's Tower 2	Hong Kong	China	724	221	63	2000	r
222	Jewerly Trade Center	Bangkok	Thailand	724	221	59	1996	o
223	St. Luke's Tower	Tokyo	Japan	724	221	51	1994	o
224	Wells Fargo Tower	Los Angeles	USA	723	220	54	1983	o
225	Westin Peachtree Plaza	Atlanta	USA	723	220	73	1976	h
226	The Summit	Hong Kong	China	721	220	65	2001	
227	Parkson Plaza	Qingdao	China	721	220	49	1998	o
228	Tregunter 3	Hong Kong	China	721	220	66	1993	r
229	Seattle Municipal Tower	Seattle	USA	722	220	57	1990	o
230	Fountain Place	Dallas	USA	720	219	62	1986	o
231	Aurora Place	Sydney	Australia	718	219	41	2000	o
232	Grand Promenade 2-5	Hong Kong	China	718	219	66	UC2005	r
233	Figueroa at Wilshire	Los Angeles	USA	717	219	53	1990	o
234	The Metropolitan	New York	USA	716	218	68	1987	m
235	Changfeng Hotel	Shanghai	China	715	218	53	UC2005	m
236	New Century Grand Hotel	Hangzhou	China	715	218	45	2005	h
237	Hueng Cheung Plaza	Shenzhen	China	715	218	63	2004	m
238	Sorrento 3	Hong Kong	China	715	218	64	2003	r
239	Changsha No.2 Telecom Hinge Building	Changsha	China	715	218	43	2003	o
240	Shangmao Century Plaza	Nanjing	China	715	218	56	2002	o
241	Telstra Corporate Building	Melbourne	Australia	715	218	47	1992	o
242	Millenia Tower	Singapore	Singapore	715	218	41	1996	o
243	Republic Plaza	Denver	USA	714	218	56	1984	o
244	One Shell Plaza	Houston	USA	714	218	50	1971	o
245	G.T. International Tower	Makati(Metro Manila)	Philippines	713	217	43	2002	o
246	Jinzuo Plaza	Dalian	China	709	216	52	2000	o
247	1801 California Street	Denver	USA	709	216	52	1983	o
248	Hopewell Centre	Hong Kong	China	709	216	64	1980	h
249	International Chamber of Commerce Tower	Shenzhen	China	708	216	55	2005	o
250	Shiodome City Center	Tokyo	Japan	708	216	43	2003	o
251	Terminal Tower	Cleveland	USA	708	216	52	1930	o
252	JP Morgan Chase World Headquarters	New York	USA	707	215	52	1960	o
253	Al Seef Tower	Dubai	UAE	705	215	45	2005	r
254	Petro-Canada Centre - West Tower	Calgary	Canada	705	215	53	1983	o
255	General Motors Building	New York	USA	705	215	50	1968	o
256	Sun Hung Kai Centre	Hong Kong	China	704	215	56	1981	o
257	The Belcher's Tower 8	Hong Kong	China	704	215	61	2001	r
258	The Belcher's Tower 3	Hong Kong	China	704	215	61	2000	r
259	Dalian Tian An Tower	Dalian	China	702	214	52	2000	o
260	Golden Eagle Plaza	Nanjing	China	702	214	58	1997	o
261	BankWest Tower	Perth	Australia	702	214	48	1988	o
262	Torre Pemex	Mexico City	Mexico	702	214	51	1984	o
263	Shangri-La Hotel	Hong Kong	China	700	213	57	1991	h
264	Metropolitan Life Insurance Company New York	USA	700	213	50	1909	o
265	Dentsu Headquarters Building	Tokyo	Japan	700	213	48	2002	o
266	New York, New York	Chongqing	China	699	213	48	2004	o
267	Victoria Towers 1	Hong Kong	China	699	213	62	2003	r
268	Victoria Towers 2	Hong Kong	China	699	213	62	2003	r
269	Victoria Towers 3	Hong Kong	China	699	213	62	2003	r
270	Shijiazhuang No.2 Telecommunication Hub Bldg. Shijiazhuang	China	699	213	43	2001	o
271	Bank of America Tower	Los Angeles	USA	699	213	52	1972	o
272	Paul Hastings Tower	Los Angeles	USA	699	213	52	1972	o
273	Act Tower	Hamamatsu	Japan	698	213	45	1994	h
274	Wells Fargo Center	Denver	USA	698	213	50	1983	o
275	Georgia Pacific Tower	Atlanta	USA	697	212	52	1981	o
276	One Shell Square	New Orleans	USA	697	212	51	1972	o
277	500 5th Aveune	New York	USA	697	212	60	1931	o
278	Ritz-Carlton Jakarta	Jakarta	Indonesia	696	212	48	UC2005	m
279	Wuhan International Trade Plaza	Wuhan	China	696	212	53	2003	o
280	Sorrento 5	Hong Kong	China	696	212	62	2003	r
281	World Finance Tower	Shanghai	China	696	212	43	2000	o
282	Menara Maxis	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	696	212	49	1998	o
283	King Tower	Shanghai	China	696	212	38	1996	o
284	345 California Center	San Francisco	USA	695	212	48	1986	o
285	IBM Building	Chicago	USA	695	212	52	1973	o
286	Pudong International Information Port	Shanghai	China	692	211	40	2001	o
287	Americas Tower	New York	USA	692	211	50	1992	o
288	Promenade II	Atlanta	USA	691	211	40	1989	o
289	1400 Smith Street	Houston	USA	691	211	50	1983	o
290	Grosvenor House West Marina Beach	Dubai	UAE	690	210	48	2005	m
291	Shinjuku Sumitomo Building	Tokyo	Japan	690	210	52	1974	o
292	China Resources Tower	Bangkok	Thailand	689	210	53	2002	o
293	Petron Megaplaza	Makati(Metro Manila)	Philippines	689	210	45	1998	o
294	One International Finance Center	Hong Kong	China	689	210	38	1998	o
295	Bangunan AMFinance	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	689	210	50	1998	o
296	Solow Building	New York	USA	689	210	50	1974	o
297	Tour Montparnasse	Paris	France	689	210	59	1973	o
298	HSBC Bank	New York	USA	688	210	52	1967	o
299	55 Water Street	New York	USA	687	209	53	1972	o
300	277 Park Avenue	New York	USA	687	209	50	1962	o
301	Moresky360	Wuxi	China	686	209	50	UC2005	r
302	Tower Palace One, Tower C	Seoul	South Korea	686	209	59	2002	r
303	Tower Palace One, Tower A	Seoul	South Korea	686	209	59	2002	r
304	Trammell Crow Tower	Dallas	USA	686	209	50	1985	o
305	Shinjuku Nomura Building	Tokyo	Japan	686	209	53	1978	o
306	Metro Plaza Tower 2	Hong Kong	China	685	209	47	1992	o
307	1585 Broadway	New York	USA	685	209	42	1989	o
308	Three Allen Center	Houston	USA	685	209	50	1980	o
309	Random House Tower	New York	USA	684	208	52	2003	m
310	First Tower	Shenzhen	China	682	208	52	2001	o
311	Warsaw Trade Tower	Warsaw	Poland	682	208	43	1999	o
312	Jian Yin Building Tower A	Wuhan	China	682	208	52	1998	o
313	United Plaza A	Shenzhen	China	682	208	61	1997	o
314	Westend Straße 1	Frankfurt	Germany	682	208	53	1993	o
315	Four Seasons Hotel	New York	USA	682	208	52	1993	h
216	Jing Guang Center	Beijing	China	682	208	53	1990	o
317	111 South Wacker Drive	Chicago	USA	681	208	51	2005	o
318	Thai Farmer Bank Headquarters	Bangkok	Thailand	681	208	42	1995	o
319	181 West Madison	Chicago	USA	680	207	50	1990	o
320	Paradise by the River A	Chongqing	China	679	207	54	UC	r
321	Paradise by the River B	Chongqing	China	679	207	54	UC	r
322	Hyatt Center	Chicago	USA	679	207	48	2005	o
323	Sofitel Jin Jiang Oriental Hotel	Shanghai	China	679	207	47	2003	h
324	Bay Wellington Tower	Toronto	Canada	679	207	49	1991	o
325	One Houston Center	Houston	USA	678	207	46	1978	o
326	Huashi Mansion	Shenzhen	China	677	207	57	2002	m
327	BellSouth Building	Atlanta	USA	677	207	47	1980	o
328	Sorrento 6	Hong Kong	China	676	206	60	2003	r
329	Bertelsmann Building	New York	USA	676	206	42	1990	o
330	May House	Hong Kong	China	674	206	47	2004	o
331	Citibank Plaza	Hong Kong	China	674	206	51	1992	o
332	McGraw-Hill Building	New York	USA	674	205	51	1969	o
333	Freshwater Place North Melbourne	Australia	673	205	62	UC2005	r
334	Four Seasons Place	Hong Kong	China	673	205	55	UC2005	h
335	Nan Zheng Building	Shanghai	China	673	205	49	1998	o
336	Le 1000 rue de la Gauchetière	Montreal	Canada	673	205	51	1992	o
337	One Magnificent Mile	Chicago	USA	673	205	57	1983	m
338	Lincoln Building	New York	USA	673	205	55	1930	o
339	Paramount Plaza	New York	USA	670	204	48	1971	o
340	Central World Tower	Bangkok	Thailand	669	204	50	UC2005	o
341	New Century Plaza West Tower	Shenzhen	China	669	204	45	2003	o
342	Star Tower	Seoul	South Korea	669	204	45	2000	o
343	Lippo Plaza	Shanghai	China	669	204	38	1998	o
344	R.R. Donnelley Building	Chicago	USA	668	204	49	1992	o
345	33 South Sixth	Minneapolis	USA	668	204	52	1982	o
346	Shanghai Sen Mao International Building	Shanghai	China	667	203	46	1998	o
347	One Williams Center	Tulsa	USA	667	203	52	1976	o
348	1322 Roxas Boulevard	Manila(Metro Manila)	Philippines	666	203	57	2004	m
349	Tower A Berjaya Times Square	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	666	203	48	2003	o
350	Tower B Berjaya Times Square	Kuala Lumpur	Malaysia	666	203	48	2003	o
351	Renaissance Hotel Tianjin	Tianjin	China	666	203	48	2002	h
352	Trump Tower	New York	USA	664	202	58	1983	r
353	Island Resort Tower 1-2	Hong Kong	China	663	202	60	2001	r
354	Island Resort Tower 3-5	Hong Kong	China	663	202	60	2001	r
355	Island Resort Tower 6-7	Hong Kong	China	663	202	60	2001	r
356	Island Resort Tower 8-9	Hong Kong	China	663	202	60	2001	r
357	Millennium Tower	Vienna	Austria	663	202	51	1999	o
358	First City Tower	Houston	USA	662	202	49	1981	o
359	Mok-dong Hyperion I, Tower C	Seoul	South Korea	660	201	54	2003	r
360	333 Lockhart Road	Hong Kong	China	660	201	52	2000	o
361	Hearst Tower	Charlotte	USA	659	201	47	2002	o
362	Izumi Garden Tower	Tokyo	Japan	659	201	43	2002	o
363	Yuanyang Building	Dalian	China	659	201	52	2000	h
364	Nanfang International Mansion	Guangzhou	China	659	201	48	1998	m
365	OCBC Centre	Singapore	Singapore	659	201	52	1976	o
366	Guotong Building	Shenzhen	China	658	201	45	1997	o
367	Citicorp Building	New York	USA	658	201	50	1991	o
368	BP Tower	Cleveland	USA	658	201	45	1985	o
369	Riparian Plaza	Brisbane	Australia	657	200	53	2005	m
370	Guangdong International Plaza	Guangzhou	China	657	200	63	1990	o
371	New World Grand Hotel	Shanghai	China	656	200	46	UC	h
372	Sisli Plaza	Istanbul	Turkey	656	200	48	UC2006	r
373	La Reve	Dubai	UAE	656	200	46	UC2005	o
374	Zhongtian International Mansion	Urumqi	China	656	200	50	UC2005	o
375	Golden Emperor Building	Tianjin	China	656	200	47	2000	o
376	MAIN TOWER	Frankfurt	Germany	656	200	55	1999	o
377	Golden Bell Mansion	Shanghai	China	656	200	45	1998	o
378	Hunan International Finance Building	Changsha	China	656	200	43	1998	o
379	Baihua Plaza	Foshan	China	656	200	54	1996	o
380	ORC 200	Osaka	Japan	656	200	51	1993	h
381	Sompo Japan Head Office Building	Tokyo	Japan	656	200	43	1976	o
382	8 Canada Square	London	UK	655	200	45	2002	o
383	25 Canada Square	London	UK	655	200	45	2001	o
384	Dolton Hotel Changsha	China	China	655	200	51	1998	h
385	Yuda World Trade Center	Zhengzhou	China	655	200	45	1998	m
386	1700 Pacific Avenue	Dallas	USA	655	200	50	1983	o


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Whooo #25, thats not toooo bad


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Good job at compiling the list. kay:

Go ASIA!


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

wow, Australia;s recently completed Q1 makes it @ number 20! 
thanks


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

What's #266? 

Excluding that the count is 49 over 200m+ for New York


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Both Petronas Towers should be placed down several notches, b/c neither of them would be bigger than the Sears Tower if not for the spires.


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Shut up! Building are counted to their stuctural height as a general standard. Get over the fact that Sears is no long the tallest building in the world for godsake.

And why should they only adjust the petronas tower...loads of those buildings have Spires etc....Maybe you can make a list of all the buildings with a roof height over 200metres if you want it done like that.
Anyway....
Thanks for the list, I get the feeling it will look _very_ different in a few years though. There are currently 29 1000ft+ towers in the world, but I can think of about 10 that are U/C or approved without even really thinking about it.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

However, most people will say it was the Tapie 101 that surpassed the Sears Tower, not the Petronas Towers. I do agree that all skyscrapers that didn't surpass the previous contender by rooftoop height should be moved down, so I am not just talking about the Petronas Towers. Go to Evolution of Skyscraper and you will see that except for the Petronas Towers, the other WTBs did have a bigger rooftop. Even on the World's 10 Tallest Buildings it shows the same thing. I usually base my information on which is tallest by diagrams so that information I state wasn't something I came up with arbitrarily.


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

In anyway I still feel that Sears is higher than Petronas.... but why Petronas is ranked higher?


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I understand why Chicago forumers or Sears Tower lovers would be ticked off about Petronas winning by only a ball and spire but it seems dumb though, if they wanted to hold the title without any dispute why not just raise the roof height a few feet higher??

But the main reason that I accept Petronas for being taller than Sears is the fact that there's 2 towers. Weird but that's just me.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Great work kazpmk. Here's a list (straight off Emporis) of all buidlings in the world completed over 200m (your list inlcudes buildings due for completion this year does it??)

Rank	Building	City	Height (m)	Floors	Year
1	Taipei 101	Taipei	509	101	2004
2	Petronas Towers 1	Kuala Lumpur	452	88	1998
3	Petronas Towers 2	Kuala Lumpur	452	88	1998
4 Sears Tower	Chicago	442	108	1974
5	Jin Mao Tower	Shanghai	421	88	1998
6	Two International Fincance Centre	Hong Kong 415	88	2003
7	CITIC Plaza	Guangzhou	391	80	1997
8	Shun Hing Square	Shenzhen	384	69	1996
9	Empire State Building	New York City	381	102	1931
10	Central Plaza	Hong Kong 374	78	1992
11	Bank of China Tower	Hong Kong 367	72	1990
12	Emirates Office Tower	Dubai	355	54	2000
13	Tuntex Sky Tower	Kaohsiung	348	85	1997
14	Aon Centre	Chicago	346	83	1973
15	The Centre	Hong Kong 346	73	1998
16	John Hancock Centre	Chicago	344	100	1969
17	Q1 Tower	Gold Coast	323	78	2005
18	Burj Al Arab	Dubai	321	60	1999
19	Chrysler Building	New York City	319	77	1930
20	Bank of America Plaza	Atlanta	312	55	1992
21	US Bank Tower	Los Angeles	310	73	1989
22	Menara Telekom	Kuala Lumpur	310	55	2001
23	Emirates Hotel Tower	Dubai	309	56	2000
24	AT&T Corporate Centre	Chicago	307	60	1989
25	JPMorganChase Tower	Houston	305	75	1982
26	Baiyoke Tower 2	Bangkok	304	85	1997
27	Two Prudential Plaza	Chicago	303	64	1990
28	Kingdom Centre	Riyadh	302	41	2002
29	First Canadian Plaza	Toronto	298	72	1976
30	Yokohama Landmark Tower	Yokahama	296	70	1993
31	Wells Fargo Plaza	Houston	296	71	1983
32	311 South Wacker Drive	Chicago	293	65	1990
33	SEG Plaza	Shenzhen	292	70	2000
34	American International	New York City	290	66	1930
35	Key Tower	Cleveland	289	57	1991
36	Plaza 66	Shanghai	288	66	2001
37	One Liberty Place	Philadelphia	288	61	1987
38	Bank of America Tower	Seattle	285	76	1985
39	Tomorrow Square	Shanghai	285	55	2003
40	Cheung Kong Centre	Hong Kong 283	62	1999
41	The Trump Building	New York City	283	70	1930
42	Bank of America Plaza	Dallas	281	72	1985
43	Republic Plaza	Singapore	280	66	1995
44	UOB Plaza One	Singapore	280	66	1992
45	OUB Centre	Singapore	280	63	1986
46	Citigroup Centre	New York City	279	59	1977
47	Hong Kong New World Tower	Shanghai	278	61	2002
48	Scotia Place	Toronto	275	68	1988
49	Williams Tower	Houston	275	64	1983
50	Wuhan World Trade Tower	Wuhan	273	58	1998
51	Renaissance Tower	Dallas	270	56	1974
52	Dapeng International Plaza	Guangzhou	269	56	2004
53	21st Century Tower	Dubai	269	55	2003
54	Al Faisaliyah Centre	Riyadh	267	30	2000
55	900 North Michigan	Chicago	265	56	1989
56	Bank of America Corporate Centre	Charlotte	265	60	1992
57	SunTrust Plaza	Atlanta	265	60	1992
58	Bocom Financial Towers	Shanghai	265	52	2002
59	120 Collins Street	Melbourne	264	52	1991
60	Tower Palace Three, Tower G	Seoul	264	72	2004
61	Trump World Tower	New York City	262	72	2001
62	Shenzhen Special Zone Press Tower	Shenzhen	262	48	1998
63	Water Tower Place	Chicago	262	74	1976
64	Aon Centre	Los Angeles	262	62	1973
65	Canada Trust Tower	Toronto	261	53	1990
66	101 Collins Street	Melbourne	260	50	1991
67	Post & Telecommunication Hub	Guangzhou	260	66	2003
68	Transamerica Pyramid	San Francisco	260	48	1972
69	One Bank Plaza	Chicago	259	60	1969
70	GE Building	New York City	259	69	1933
71	Commerzbank Tower	Frankfurt	259	56	1997
72	PBCOM Tower	Makati	259	55	2000
73	Two Liberty Place	Philadelphia	258	58	1990
74	Bank of China Tower	Shanghai	258	53	2000
75	Park Tower	Chicago	257	67	2000
76	MesseTurm	Frankfurt	257	55	1990
77	US Steel Tower	Pittsburg	256	64	1970
78	Sorrento 1	Hong Kong 256	75	2003
79	Mok-dong Hyperion 1, Tower A	Seoul	256	69	2003
80	Rinku Gate Tower Building	Izumisano	256	56	1996
81	Langham Place Office Tower	Hong Kong 255	59	2004
82	The Harbourside	Hong Kong 255	75	2003
83	New Century Plaza Tower A	Nanjing	255	48	2005
84	Capital Tower	Singapore	254	52	2000
85	Highcliff	Hong Kong 252	72	2003
86	Osaka World Trade Centre	Osaka	252	55	1995
87	Rialto Tower	Melbourne	251	63	1986
88	Jiali Plaza	Wuhan	251	61	1997
89	Chelsea Tower	Dubai	250	49	2005
90	Wisma 46	Jakarta	250	48	1996
91	One Atlantic Centre	Atlanta	250	50	1987
92	KLI 63 Building	Seoul	249	60 1985
93	Central Park	Perth	249	52	1992
94	CitySpire Centre	New York City	248	75	1987
95	Hangzhou No. 2 Telcom Hub	Hangzhou	248	41	2003
96	One Chase Manhattan Plaza	New York City	248	60	1961
97	State Tower	Bangkok	247	68	2001
98	Bank One Tower	Indianapolis	247	49	1990
99	Conde Nast Building	New York City	247	48	1999
100	MetLife Building	New York City	246	60	1963
101	Melbourne Central Office Tower	Melbourne	246	53	1991
102	Bloomberg Tower	New York City	246	54	2005
103	JR Central Office Tower	Nagoya	245	51	2000
104	Shin Kong Life Tower	Taipei	245	51	1993
105	City Gate Ramat Gan	Ramat Gan	244	68	2001
106	Chifley Tower	Sydney	244	50	1992
107	Menara Maybank	Kuala Lumpur	244	50	1988
108	Tokyo City Hall, Tower 1	Tokyo	243	48	1991
109	Citigroup Centre	Sydney	243	50	2000
110	The Tower	Dubai	243	54	2002
111	Dalian World Trade Centre	Dalian	242	50	2000
112	Mellon Bank Centre	Philadelphia	241	54	1990
113	Woolworth Building	New York City	241	57	1913
114	IDS Centre	Minneapolis	241	55	1973
115	Maxdo Centre	Shanghai	241	55	2002
116	Bank of China Mansion	Qingdao	241	54	1999
117	John Hancock Tower	Boston	241	60	1976
118	Shenzhen Broadcasting Centre Building	Shenzhen	241	48	2001
119	Four Seasons Hotel & Tower	Miami	240	64	2003
120	Manulife Plaza	Hong Kong 240	52	1998
121	Panglin Centre	Shenzhen	240	57	1999
122	Deutsche Bank Place	Sydney	240	39	2005
123	Sunshine 60 Building	Tokyo	240	60	1978
124	Moscow State University	Moscow	240	36	1953
125	NTT DoCoMo Yoyogi Building	Tokyo	240	28	2000
126	Bank One Centre	Dallas	240	60	1987
127	Mok-dong Hyperion 1, Tower B	Seoul	239	63	2003
128	Commerce Court West	Toronto	239	57	1972
129	Roppongi Hills Mori Tower	Tokyo	238	54	2003
130	30 Hudson Street	Jersey City	238	42	2004
131	Empire Tower	Kuala Lumpur	238	62	1994
132	Bank of America Centre	Houston	238	56	1983
133	Bank of America Centre	San Francisco	237	52	1969
134	One Worldwide Plaza	New York City	237	50	1989
135	225 South Sixth	Minneapolis	237	56	1992
136	Wells Fargo Centre	Minneapolis	236	57	1988
137	Sorrento 2	Hong Kong 236	66	2003
138	Washington Mutual Tower	Seattle	235	55	1998
139	One Canada Square	London	235	50	1991
140	Temasek Tower	Singapore	235	52	1986
141	191 Peachtree Tower	Atlanta	235	50	1990
142	Toyko Opera City Tower	Tokyo	234	54	1997
143	Tower Palace One, Tower B	Seoul	234	66	2002
144	Three First National Plaza	Chicago	234	57	1981
145	Wachovia Finanical Centre	Miami	233	55	1984
146	The Harbourfront Landmark	Hong Kong 233	70	2001
147	Shinjuku Park Tower	Tokyo	233	52	1994
148	International Ocean Shipping Building	Shanghai	232	50	2000
149	Heritage Plaza	Houston	232	53	1987
150	Menara KOMTAR	Penang Island	232	65	1985
151	Carnegie Hall Tower	New York City	231	60	1991
152	Palace of Culture and Science	Warsaw	231	43	1955
153	Chicago Title & Trust Building	Chicago	230	50	1992
154	Bear Stearns World Headquarters	New York City	230	47	2001
155	World Tower	Sydney	230	73	2004
156	AXA Centre	New York City	229	54	1986
157	One Penn Plaza	New York City	229	57	1972
158	1251 Avenue of the Americas	New York City	229	54	1971
159	Two California Plaza	Los Angeles	229	52	1992
160	Prudential Tower	Boston	229	52	1964
161	Time Warner Centre North Tower	New York City	229	55	2004
162	Time Warner Centre South Tower	New York City	229	55	2004
163	Gas Company Tower	Los Angeles	228	52	1991
164	Shanglong Building	Shenzhen	228	50	2004
165	MLC Centre	Sydney	228	60	1977
166	Cosco Tower	Hong Kong 228	53	1998
167	1100 Louisiana	Houston	228	55	1980
168	Trade Tower	Seoul	228	54	1988
169	60 Wall Street	New York City	227	55	1989
170	One Astor Plaza	New York City	227	54	1972
171	Governor Phillip Tower	Sydney	227	54	1993
172	Empire Tower 1	Bangkok	227	62	1999
173	The Belcher's Tower 5	Hong Kong 227	61	2001
174	The Belcher's Tower 6	Hong Kong 227	61	2001
175	One Liberty Plaza	New York City	226	54	1973
176	Swissotel The Stamford	Singapore	226	73	1986
177	JR Central Hotel Tower	Nagoya	226	53	2000
178	20 Exchange Place	New York City	226	57	1931
179	Centerpoint Energy Plaza	Houston	226	47	1974
180	Two Union Square	Seattle	226	56	1989
181	Bell Atlantic Tower	Philadelphia	225	55	1991
182	Three World Financial Centre	New York City	225	51	1986
183	Torre Mayor	Mexico City	225	55	2003
184	Shinjuku Mitsui Building	Tokyo	225	55	1974
185	Grand Gateway Shanghai 1	Shanghai	225	52	2005
186	Grand Gateway Shanghai 2	Shanghai	225	52	2005
187	Shenzhen World Trade Centre	Shenzhen	225	50	2001
188	JPMorganChase Tower	Dallas	225	55	1987
189	ARCO Centre	Los Angeles	224	55	1974
190	Bourke Place	Melbourne	224	51	1991
191	Continental Centre 1	Houston	223	53	1984
192	Toronto Dominion Bank Tower	Toronto	223	56	1967
193	Shinjuku Centre Building	Tokyo	223	54	1979
194	Carlton Centre Office Tower	Johannesburg	223	50	1973
195	World Finance Centre, Tower A	Shenzhen	222	54	2003
196	Grand 50 Tower	Kaohsiung	222	50	1992
197	Raffles Square	Shanghai	222	49	2003
198	Ernst & Young Tower at Latitude	Sydney	222	45	2004
199	Marriott Renaissance Centre	Detroit	221	73	1977
200	Times Square Tower	New York City	221	47	2004
201	Parque Central Torre Este	Caracas	221	56	1979
202	Parque Central Torre Oeste	Caracas	221	56	1984
203	Olympia Centre	Chicago	221	63	1986
204	One Mellon Centre	Pittsburg	221	54	1983
205	777 Tower	Los Angeles	221	52	1991
206	Fulbright Tower	Houston	221	52	1982
207	Jewerly Trade Centre	Bangkok	221	59	1996
208	St. Luke's Tower	Tokyo	221	51	1994
209	The Belcher's Tower 1	Hong Kong 221	63	2000
210	The Belcher's Tower 2	Hong Kong 221	63	2000
211	Westin Peachtree Plaza	Atlanta	220	73	1976
212	Wells Fargo Tower	Los Angeles	220	54	1983
213	Seattle Municipal Tower	Seattle	220	57	1990
214	Tregunter 3	Hong Kong 220	66	1993
215	The Summit	Hong Kong 220	65	2001
216	Fountain Place	Dallas	219	62	1986
217	Aurora Place	Sydney	219	41	2000
218	Figueroa at Wilshire	Los Angeles	219	53	1990
219	Metropolitan Tower	New York City	218	68	1987
220	Sorrento 3	Hong Kong 218	64	2003
221	Shangmao Century Plaza	Nanjing	218	60	2002
222	Telstra Corporate Building	Melbourne	218	47	1992
223	Changfeng Hotel	Shanghai	218	53	2005
224	Millenia Tower	Singapore	218	41	1996
225	Republic Plaza	Denver	218	56	1984
226	One Shell Plaza	Houston	218	50	1971
227	G.T. International Tower	Makati	217	43	2002
228	1801 California Street	Denver	216	52	1983
229	Jinzuo Plaza	Dalian	216	52	2000
230	Hopewell Centre	Hong Kong 216	64	1980
231	Terminal Tower	Cleveland	216	52	1930
232	Shiodome City Centre	Tokyo	216	43	2003
233	JPMorganChase World Headquarters	New York City	215	52	1960
234	Petro-Canada Centre - West Tower	Calgary	215	53	1983
235	Al Seef Tower	Dubai	215	44	2005
236	General Motors Building	New York City	215	50	1968
237	Sun Hung Kai Centre	Hong Kong 215	56	1981
238	The Belcher's Tower 8	Hong Kong 214	61	2001
239	The Belcher's Tower 3	Hong Kong 214	61	2000
240	Golden Eagle Plaza	Nanjing	214	58	1998
241	Torre Ejecutiva Pemex	Mexico City	214	51	1984
242	BankWest Tower	Perth	214	48	1988
243	Met Life Tower	New York City	213	50	1909
244	Dentsu Headquarters Building	Tokyo	213	48	2002
245	Shangri-La Hotel	Hong Kong 213	57	1991
246	Bank of America Tower	Los Angeles	213	52	1972
247	Paul Hastings Tower	Los Angeles	213	52	1972
248	Victoria Towers 1	Hong Kong 213	62	2003
249	Victoria Towers 2	Hong Kong 213 62	2003
250	Victoria Towers 3	Hong Kong 213	62	2003
251	Parkson Plaza	Qingdao	213	49	1998
252	Act Tower	Hamamatsu	213	45	1994
253	Wells Fargo Centre	Denver	213	50	1983
254	Shenli Plaza	Qingdao	213	56	1998
255	500 Fifth Avenue	New York City	212	60	1931
256	Georgia Pacific Tower	Atlanta	212	52	1981
257	One Shell Square	New Orleans	212	51	1972
258	Sorrento 5	Hong Kong 212	62	2003
259	Wuhan International Trade Centre	Wuhan	212	53	2003
260	Menara Maxis	Kuala Lumpur	212	49	1998
261	Ritz-Carlton Jakarta Tower A	Jakarta	212	48	2005
262	Ritz-Carlton Jakarta Tower B	Jakarta	212	48	2005
263	World Finance Tower	Shanghai	212	43	2000
264	King Tower Shanghai	212	38	1996
265	IBM Building	Chicago	212	52	1973
266	345 California Centre	San Francisco	212	48	1986
267	Pudong International Information Port	Shanghai	211	40	2001
268	Americas Tower	New York City	211	50	1992
269	Promenade 2	Atlanta	211	40	1989
270	1400 Smith Street	Houston	211	50	1983
271	Grosvenor House West Marina Beach	Dubai	210	48	2005
272	Shinjuku Sumitomo Building	Tokyo	210	52	1974
273	Solow Building	New York City	210	50	1974
274	Petron Megaplaza	Makati	210	45	1998
275	Tour Montparnasse	Paris	210	59	1973
276	China Resources	Bangkok	210	53	2002
277	Bangunan AMFinance	Kuala Lumpur	210	50	1998
278	One International Finance Centre	Hong Kong 210	38	1998
279	HSBC Bank Building	New York City	210	52	1967
280	55 Water Street	New York City	209	53	1972
281	277 Park Avenue	New York City	209	50	1962
282	Tower Palace One, Tower A	Seoul	209	59	2002
283	Tower Palace One, Tower C	Seoul	209	59	2002
284	Trammell Crow Tower	Dallas	209	50	1985
285	Shinjuku Nomura Building	Tokyo	209	53	1978
286	Moresky360	Wuxi	209	50	2004
287	Metro Plaza Tower 2	Hong Kong 209	47	1992
288	Three Allen Centre	Houston	209	50	1980
289	1585 Broadway	New York City	209	42	1989
290	Random House Tower	New York City	208	52	2003
291	Warsaw Trade Tower	Warsaw	208	43	1999
292	Kronen Hochhaus	Frankfurt	208	53	1993
293	Jing Guang Centre	Beijing	208	53	1990
294	First Tower	Shenzhen	208	52	2001
295	Jian Yin Building Tower A	Wuhan	208	52	1998
296	Jiangsu Mansion	Shenzhen	208	48	2001
297	Changsha No.2 Telecom Hinge Building	Changsha	208	42	2003
298	Four Seasons Hotel	New York City	208	52	1993
299	111 South Wacker	Chicago	208	51	2005
300	181 West Madison	Chicago	207	50	1990
301	Hyatt Centre	Chicago	207	48	2005
302	Sofitel Jin Jiang Oriental Pudong Hotel	Shanghai	207	47	2002
303	Bay Wellington Tower	Toronto	207	49	1991
304	One Houston Centre	Houston	207	46	1978
305	Huashi Mansion	Shenzhen	207	57	2002
306	BellSouth Building	Atlanta	206	47	1980
307	Sorrento 6	Hong Kong 206	60	2003
308	Bertelsmann Building	New York City	206	42	1990
309	Citibank Plaza	Hong Kong 206	51	1992
310	May House	Hong Kong 206	47	2004
311	McGraw-Hill Building	New York City	205	51	1969
312	One Magnificant Mile	Chicago	205	57	1983
313	Lincoln Building	New York City	205	55	1930
314	Nan Zheng Building	Shanghai	205	49	1998
315	Le 1000 rue de la Gauchetiere	Montreal	205	51	1992
316	Paramount Plaza	New York City	204	48	1971
317	Lippo Plaza	Shanghai	204	38	1998
318	Star Tower	Seoul	204	45	2000
319	R.R. Donnelley	Chicago	204	49	1992
320	33 South Sixth	Minneapolis	204	52	1982
321	Shanghai Sen Mao International Building	Shanghai	203	46	1998
322	One Williams Centre	Tulsa	203	52	1976
323	Tower A Berjaya Times Square	Kuala Lumpur	203	48	2003
324	Tower B Berjaya Times Square	Kuala Lumpur	203	48	2003
325	1322 Roxas Boulevard	Manila	203	57	2002
326	Renaissance Hotel Tianjin	Tianjin	203	48	2002
327	Trump Tower	New York City	202	58	1983
328	Island Resort Tower 1-2	Hong Kong 202	60	2001
329	Island Resort Tower 3-5	Hong Kong 202	60	2001
330	Island Resort Tower 6-7	Hong Kong 202	60	2001
331	Island Resort Tower 8-9	Hong Kong 202	60	2001
332	Millenium Tower	Vienna	202	51	1999
333	Guotong Building	Shenzhen	202	45	1997
334	Huaxia Financial Square Tower A	Shanghai	202	42	2003
335	First City Tower	Houston	202	49	1981
336	333 Lockhart Road	Hong Kong 201	52	2000
337	Mok-dong Hyperion 1 - Tower C	Seoul	201	54	2003
338	Izumi Garden Tower	Tokyo	201	43	2002
339	OCBC Centre	Singapore	201	52	1976
340	Hearst Tower	Charlotte	201	47	2002
341	Yuanyang Building	Dalian	201	52	2000
342	BP Tower	Cleveland	201	45	1985
343	Citicorp Building	New York City	201	50	1990
344	Riparian Plaza	Brisbane	200	53	2005
345	Guangdong International Building	Guangzhou	200	63	1990
346	Main Tower	Frankfurt	200	55	1999
347	Baihua Tower	Foshan	200	54	NA
348	ORC 200	Osaka	200	51	1993
349	Radisson Hotel Shangai New World	Shanghai	200	46	NA
350	Golden Bell Mansion	Shanghai	200	45	1998
351	Hunan International Finance Building	Changsha	200	43	1998
352	Sompo Japan Head Office Building	Tokyo	200	43	1976
353	Taxation Bureau	Shenzhen	200	40	NA
354	Yuda World Trade Centre	Zhengzhou	200	45	1999
355	1700 Pacific Avenue	Dallas	200	50	1983
356	Dolton Hotel Changsha	Changsha	200	51	1998
357	8 Canada Square	London	200	45	2002
358	25 Canada Square	London	200	45	2001


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Taufiq said:


> What's #266?


Yeh "New York, New York" in Chongqing. It's a building that tries to replicate (rather poorly) and pay homage to the art deco scrapers of New York City, which is rather bizarre for a Chinese city but anyhow. 

It's not on Emporis, but is on SSP (here). There used to be a ROT thread on here but it's been deleted for some reason. There were some good photos on it too but can't find them now.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

crazyevildude said:


> Shut up! Building are counted to their stuctural height as a general standard. Get over the fact that Sears is no long the tallest building in the world for godsake.
> 
> And why should they only adjust the petronas tower...loads of those buildings have Spires etc....Maybe you can make a list of all the buildings with a roof height over 200metres if you want it done like that.
> Anyway....
> Thanks for the list, I get the feeling it will look _very_ different in a few years though. There are currently 29 1000ft+ towers in the world, but I can think of about 10 that are U/C or approved without even really thinking about it.



Well said!!!! They can't get over it even after such a long time!


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

I think it's pretty great that London is at 150 now, but in 6 years time it could have 2 spaces in the no. 30s


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

^^ it's one of the largest and most important cities in the world, yet its only at 150...


----------



## oshkeoto (Sep 21, 2004)

Chicago has 12% of the world's 50 tallest buildings, and 10% of the world's tallest 100. That's not bad for one city.

New York, by comparison, has 8% of the top 50 and 7% of the top 100.

Hong Kong has 10% of the top 50 and 10% of the top 100.

Then again, looking at it as a percentage of total skyscrapers (if you're defining skyscrapers as over 200m):

Chicago: 5%
New York: 12%
Hong Kong: 11%

Chicago's strength is height, not numbers.


----------

